# wombats as pets....



## carinacat (Jul 6, 2008)

i was having a look at the other natives we are allowed to own in victoria on a basic licence and i noticed common wombats are on the list  im keen to kno more about owning a wombat and where abouts i would have to go to buy one from? :?


----------



## jimmyd (Jul 6, 2008)

Im pretty sure Big W has them on sale this week.


----------



## redbellybite (Jul 6, 2008)

[email protected] BIG W...................they sell everything, just like BUNNINGS................lol


----------



## imalizard (Jul 6, 2008)

Dig a hole, lay cement on all walls and floor and fill up with a bit of dirt and put big pipes for them do burrow in.

Check your zoos and wildlife parks for there designs.


----------



## carinacat (Jul 6, 2008)

obviously u all think this is a joke. go ahead laugh and ridicule.....


----------



## nuthn2do (Jul 6, 2008)

I've raised a few. 
Bad tempered, stubborn, destructive and love to bite


----------



## imalizard (Jul 6, 2008)

i was just posting advice?? Most wildlife place can help you alot.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Jul 6, 2008)

nuthn2do said:


> I've raised a few.
> Bad tempered, stubborn, destructive and love to bite


 
Sooooo true


----------



## imalizard (Jul 6, 2008)

Feed them carrot, sweet potatoe and grasses.


----------



## adazz (Jul 6, 2008)

Need special bottle formulas as babies, friend of mine had them till they became big enough to crush him so he released them onto his farm.... hard to take care of, wouldn't suggest it unless you have a large area to provide


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Jul 6, 2008)

jimmyd said:


> Im pretty sure Big W has them on sale this week.



Ikea usually has them........ You can get them with instructions on how to put it together I think


----------



## NorthQLDer (Jul 6, 2008)

They can be angry, my aunties used to charge at peoples feet real savage...it was all he could see


----------



## tooninoz (Jul 6, 2008)

carinacat said:


> i was having a look at the other natives we are allowed to own in victoria on a basic licence and i noticed common wombats are on the list  im keen to kno more about owning a wombat and where abouts i would have to go to buy one from? :?



Google it. It'll save you from having the urine extracted on the forum. 

You're not in Qld are you? I need a cheap bobcat for the weekend..


----------



## dunno103 (Jul 6, 2008)

But they're so cute when they're little.


----------



## Colletts (Jul 6, 2008)

I highly suggest not to get one. Especially a Common, they aren't known for being friendly. They can get to 40kg and have HUGE teeth and run really fast (40km). I worked in a zoo and my boss was bitten by one and the wound healed slowly and he had a bruize for 6 months, and i'm not exaggurating! They are monesters, especially when you raise them as joeys so don't think raising them will tame them down. The nicer ones are the mother raised ones!


----------



## nuthn2do (Jul 6, 2008)

Forgot ......... what they do not destroy they crap on. Just a funny little quirk they have


----------



## Hickson (Jul 6, 2008)

Just to add to what has already been said:

Wombats are not pets. They can be tame, especially when handreared, but they are very egocentric and stubborn. When adult, a bad bite can go through to the bone. And they bite without hesitation, whenever they don't get their way, or even when they want to play.



Hix


----------



## Adsell (Jul 6, 2008)

I kept wombats for many years and as others have said i would advise against them unless you have a large area well away from your bedroom.
As well as all the other things already mentioned they are quite noisy during the night.
Apart from the desire to trash everything and scream all night i found them to be really easy to keep. Basically like an overgrown rabbit.
Mine only occassionaly tried to bite and always when least expected. They really loved a good hard scratch on the rump.
Ads


----------



## herptrader (Jul 6, 2008)

I understand that the juveniles are ok but it is unusual for an adult NOT to be stubborn grumpy and generally grumpy.


----------



## imalizard (Jul 11, 2008)

Mine is tame and is not grumpy


----------

